# Boss Vee plow on 1/2 truck



## Grotonems5

SO I just bought an 09 leftover sierra extra cab 6' boxussmileyflag. I want a V plow. Boss advertises their 7'6" trip edge plow at a weight of 772lbs. This is the plow they recommend for my truck. They advertise the 8'2" Power V XT at a weight of 785lbs. 13 lbs difference (truck side mounts not included in weight) But it is UNHEARD OF to put these plows on a half ton truck. Not to mention the dealer WON'T sell me one for this truck. I would have to show up in a 3/4 ton truck to pick it up if I bought it. I have plowed before, and I realize with a V plow in the scoop position you can get a lot of weight up front, but if used wisely keeping in mind you are in a light duty truck, I believe this can be accomplished. This is my opinionxysport. NOW I would like YOUR OPINION on this, especially if you have tried this before and can tell me about something I am seriously overlooking here. I know this thread will probably stir up some trouble, but keep in mind I am asking for your opinion and let's keep it limited to opinions and not bashing please


----------



## Mark13

The heaviest plow Boss recommends for your truck is the 7.6' Standard Duty which is 597lb. That's quite a difference from an 770-795lb 8.2ft V.


----------



## 2COR517

I would never put a Vee on that truck. The problems run deeper than the sag when you lift the blade. The frame, suspension, brakes, etc. just are not up to par. Even the Boss standard duty at 600# is alot. I would be looking for a Sno Way, Boss Sport Duty, or Western/Fisher HTS/HT for that truck.


----------



## Runner

It would essentially crush the hubs. The bearing and hubs will never stand up to it. You would be going through them at an alarming rate. Let alone the danger factor involved in this id something gave while going down the road.


----------



## smoore45

That plow exceeds the front axle weight on most 3/4 ton trucks let alone a 1/2. Just like the others said, even if you upgrade springs, timberens, air bags, etc. The other things that you can't upgrade will wear out very fast. Not recommended!


----------



## FisherVMan

I dont have the Boss but we did put a 7 1/2 ft V from Fisher on two different Ford F150 that have a pretty beafy wide frame but like everyone is saying the bearings are only rated for a certain amount of weight. On the 2008 we tryed just putting spacers ontop of the coils and that worked fine, and held it up no problem. On the 2005 I just added Timgrens and that also works, bearing in mind, these plows weight around 820 lbs! Just how much extra wear the bearings are going to be subjected to I cant say yet but I can tell you that with about 700lbs of ballast it will REALLY push some snow no question about that.................... I think to say that it will wear out the suspension faster even though you are holding it up with Timgrens would be a streach and to imply that the brakes are going to wear out at a exagerated rate because you have an 800lb weight vs a 600lb weight is another streach if you think about it. The argument about the bearings being rated for a certain weight is a legit arguement and I will know in the years to come how big a deal the extra weight really was. We put the first one on last year on the 2008 and we did have a good look at it in the spring including the outside bearings and after one season everything looks fine. The 2005 truck just got the plow this season so I can tell you better later on. The truck and plow manufactures are all running scared because of the lawyers ................ everyone in the country ran 600lb plows for the last 35 years and we all thought it was just a normal set up until 7-8 years ago and now it is like all they think a 1/2 ton pickup will handle is a plastic plow???? As far as all the hype about how much harder 200lbs is going to be on a pickup you probably better read some between the lines ............. if you want an 8 1/2ft plow I cant speak for Boss but on a Fisher they claim the mount sticks out a bit futher and that longer arm would be to much leverage to get mixed up with. But on the 90" Plow; I think the bottom line is most guys are going to tell you that is a big deal and it probably really isnt.............. And I have seen two or three guys on this site post their 1/2 tons with the Boss V plow on them and they all love em . Is this better than getting a proper 3/4ton truck and all that; well probably not. And if you are going to be plowing a 100 driveways I wouldnt recomend a half ton and a V period. [Then again I would probably want a TON truck and a 9 1/2ft V] but if you are just doing normal plowing ;say a dozen or so like most guys do with 1/2 ton trucks, the fact that these plows weigh a few hundred pounds more than the convential straight blades, is certainly not as much hype as some are suggesting, I know cause I got one! For what ever its worth, I have a buddy that had an old 94 Chevy 1/2 ton and he used to work at the local waferboard mill. He was moonlighting the "second grades" out of there and hauling home 45 miles of rough road, all the time, and his standard load was <<40 sheets>> and they weight <<50 lbs>> a sheet so thats a TON on a 1/2 ton pickup; Now it is not rated for that, and even though it was a HD 1/2 ton; he was WAY outta specs on the rear axle and the bearings!! And I am not advocating this; but, the fact that he hauled literally HUNDREDS of loads like that, with that truck on passenger rated tires; for about 10 years; till they closed the mill, So again the same guy that would say an 800 lb plow will trash your front end in a season or two; are going to say that hauling 40 sheets of chipboard would certainly trash the rear end of his pickup in short order ?????? Well he sold the truck a few years ago and it had the same bearings in it as the day he bought it .................................. go figure???:salute:


----------



## DEN54650

I HAVE HAD SEVERAL BOSS "V" PLOWS THAT I HAD ON '94 - '96 3/4 & 1 TON DODGE AND CHEVY TRUCKS, AND HAD ALOT OF FRONT END AND TRANNY PROBLEMS. I STARTED WITH THE 8.2', THEN REALIZING IT WAS ONLY ABOUT 100 # MORE WEIGHT FOR A 9.2', I WENT WITH THE 9.2's.
I DID ALL HEAVY COMMERCIAL PLOWING WITH THESE TRUCKS AND THEY WERE DRIVEN BY HIRED HELP MOST OF THE TIME, SO YOU HAVE TO TAKE THAT INTO CONSIDERATION ALSO.
I KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE THEM IN THE SCOOP POSITION YOU ARE PUSHING A VERY LARGE AND HEAVY LOAD WITH THESE BLADES. SUT THEN ON THE OTHER HAND, AS FAR AS SPRINGS AND THE WEIGHT ON THE FRONT END, THE BLADES ARE NOT REALLY ON THE TRUCK FOR THAT LONG OF TIME.


----------



## albhb3

Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## smoore45

FisherVMan;956827 said:


> Is this better than getting a proper 3/4ton truck and all that; well probably not.


I think that is the main point in all of this. Anything is possible, heck put wings on the plow too. Just understand that the truck isn't designed for it and you will at least need to provide some sort of "help" through timbrens, bigger springs, etc. so that a nice bump on the road doesn't give you a ride. Good luck.


----------



## CAT 245ME

The fella that sells Boss plows in this area is running a 8'2 poly V XT on his new Ram 1500.

He was running a Boss 8.2 steel V on his early 2000's Chevy 1500, had no problems that i am aware of, but he is doing mainly residentials I think.


----------



## FisherVMan

*Whats the real issue with this??*

The miles driven with the plow on the truck; and how far are you going to be moving the truck in a season ............. Remember when you are plowing the plow is on the ground, and the weight of the plow is not a factor, on the suspension or the brakes or anything else.
Anyone that has used a V plow knows they certainly push easyer than a straight blade, and it takes less strain on everything, the frame, the engine, and the tranny to push in the V position . Scoop is another story, but the main concern is the weight as you travel with the plow hanging over the front,end . Of course the wear will be greater as you add any weight, but for the average person, driving a few thousand miles a winter, at most plowing his Uncles driveway; at what rate of excellerated wear would the bearings recieve ??? Or the hubs?? because of the extra 200 lbs?? and could you even measure it??? Tranny problems are excluded here as that is always a heat issue; commonly solved with a $50 trans temp gauge and when it gets up to 210F either knock it off or get out the $2500 for a rebuild its that simple. And really couldnt be tied back to the plow unless you were putting excessive loads against it; and that would be an operator problem not a plow problem ......... I think if a person thinks it thru and does the math on this the fact is an 800 lb plow is heavyer than a 600 lb plow no question about it, but will that ruin your truck as fast as some would imply??? There are too many factors to consider to make a judgement without trying it for a while ......... stand by for future reports>
And thats the rest of the story.


----------



## TJ Fed

My plow is a 7.6 superduty Boss my dealer told me that if your not gonna be willing to do an suspension work to only go with a standard duty blade but if your willing to spend a little bit off money and get some upgrades you can run a much heavier blade. Ive got mine on a 2000 Silverado 1500 Z71 and it handles the weight great


----------



## TJ Fed

2COR517;956742 said:


> I would never put a Vee on that truck. The problems run deeper than the sag when you lift the blade. The frame, suspension, brakes, etc. just are not up to par. Even the Boss standard duty at 600# is alot. I would be looking for a Sno Way, Boss Sport Duty, or Western/Fisher HTS/HT for that truck.


That would be a great choice IMO


----------



## MassPlow

I have 474 lbs up front on my 2003 k1500 5.3 With this said, the truck handles with absolutely not problem. I would not put more than 550-600 lbs up front though unless you have a large amount of money to replace the wheel bearings on a weekly basis @ $280 a piece!! (not to mention labor if your not a do-it-yourselfer)

Stay safe, this is a nice truck, no need to turn it into a clunker. I have a Fisher HT on mine and it has already paid itself off...if you want a V plow, get a 2500 HD, otherwise you may be digging a deep hole here my friend...


----------



## Blazerboy

I run a 500 lbs snoway straight on my 86 s10 with no issues as of yet with three years with that plow and two years with a lighter smaller one. I coudn't imagine a 500 lbs plow on a full size being a issue. In my area there a few guys that run the boss Vs on ther short bed reg cab half tons with no issues either.


----------



## smokin4by

alot of landscape trucks are running around here as xl f150's with 7'6" boss vee's and doing fine. keep in mind you will need ballast in the bed, and don't complain if you have a few more repairs by working the truck alittle harder. over all, if the dealer and manufacturer says OK on a 7'6" vee then go for it. if they tell you not to then take their advise. they have seen many "plowmen" come and go. most of the time they won't tell bigger is better, if bigger meens an un happy customer.

if your going to work/ play hard...then don't complain about higher or more freqent repair cost.


----------



## Elite_Maint

I have a 7'6 Western Pro on my 2003 Dodge Ram 1500.. it's had that plow on since 2003.. no problems...


----------



## DEN54650

*ONE MORE THING ON BOSS "V"'s and TWO FOR SALE*

I JUST WANTED TO ADD, ALTHOUGH I HAD PLENTY OF REPAIR BILLS WITH THE TRUCKS I HAD THE "V" BLADES ON, I STILL THOUGHT THEY WERE WORTH IT. THE NEWER "CALIF. STYLE" PARKING LOTS WITH ALL THE REQUIRED FANCY ISLANDS, CURBING, AND TREES MAKE IT HARD TO FIND A PLACE TO PUT THE SNOW, WHERE AS WITH A "V" YOU CAN SCOOP AND PLACE IT ANYWHERE MUCH EASIER THAN WITH A STRAIGHT BLADE.
I GOT RID OF THE NEWER TRUCKS AT A MAJOR LOSS AND STARTED PUTTING THE BLADES ON OLDER 1.5 / 2 TON TRUCKS AND NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH TRANNIES OR OTHER MECHANICAL PROBLEMS, AND THE TRUCKS WERE AROUND 5K VICE 25+K.

BUY THE WAY, BEING I AM OUT OF THE PLOWING BUSINESS NOW DUE TO HEALTH REASONS, I HAVE A COUPLE OF TRUCKS AND PLOWS FOR SALE:
1986 DODGE RAMCHARGER WITH 7.5 MYERS (WORST PLOWS, BUT O.K. FOR DRIVEWAYS), AND 1989 DODGE 150 WITH OLDER STYLE BOSS 8.2 FOOT "V" PLOW WITH MOTOR AND PUMP UNDER THE HOOD.

ALSO, 7.5 BOSS "V" PLOW WITH RT II MOUNT FOR EITHER '94 - '01 OR '87 - '91
FORD F-250 or F-350. THIS SET-UP HAS ONLY BEEN USED A COUPLE OF TIMES.
WISCONSIN [email protected] FOR FURTHER INFO.

JUST ONE MORE THING, IF I WERE STILL PLOWING COMMERCIAL ACCOUNTS, I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN TRYING A 8-10 FOOT BLIZZARD POWER PLOW, BUT CHECKING THE WEIGHT ON THOSE BLADES, THEY ARE 950 POUNDS, WHICH IS CONSIDERABLE MORE THAN THEY BOSS 9.2 "V". I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO TALK WITH ANYONE THAT OWNS ONE, BUT I AM CURIOUS HOW THE TRUCKS HOLD-UP WITH THEM, AS I SEE THEM ON A LOT OF 3/4 TONS.
SORRY FOR THE LONG POST, PUT I AM RETIRED !


----------



## 2COR517

NO NEED TO YELL HERE. You're giving us all headaches. We can read your posts just fine.


----------



## DEN54650

Sorry, i don't mean to "yell", however, fingers don't work quite so well after my stroke. It is much easier using all caps.


----------



## Grotonems5

Thank you for all your input! This will help me tremendously in my final decision. To answer a few questions... I will only be using this plow for my fairly small driveway and maybe a neighbor or two, no commercial use, and I will be taking it off frequently (pretty much only have it on the truck when in use) and I wouldn't be traveling more than 25 miles at a time with it on the truck. SO probably somewhere around 300 miles over the road each year with the plow attached. What are some good products for beefing up my front suspension to compensate for sag?


----------



## Grotonems5

The other thing to consider is snowfall amounts. FisherVMan knows up North here we get a few good NorEasters, and the usual 2-4" snowfalls. I was thinking the Vee plow in the V position is a good way to start a driveway in a heavy snowfall, and must be certainly less straining on the truck than a standard plow pushing straight or even at an angle. The scoop position is another story... I am thinking in scoop with the 1/2 ton truck you would have to take it easy with how much you were pushing so you aren't overheating things. I just found this, and it is very interesting from the boss website 
"Company Products

THE BOSS Snowplow line consists of four main categories including:

* Power-V Multiposition Plows for 1/2 through 2-ton trucks.
* Straight-Blade Plows for downsized 4x4s, 1/2 through 2-ton trucks and SUVs.
* Straight-Blade Snowplows for Skid Steers.
* Salt Spreaders for 1/2 through 1-ton trucks."

Notice the V plows for 1/2 through 2 ton. So if they don't recommend a V plow for MY 1/2 ton truck, who do they recommend them for? Ford? Dodge? Jeep? ha! Maybe I should contact Boss...


----------



## 2COR517

Grotonems5;958024 said:


> THE BOSS Snowplow line consists of four main categories including:
> 
> * Power-V Multiposition Plows for 1/2 through 2-ton trucks.
> * Straight-Blade Plows for downsized 4x4s, 1/2 through 2-ton trucks and SUVs.
> * Straight-Blade Snowplows for Skid Steers.
> * Salt Spreaders for 1/2 through 1-ton trucks."
> 
> Notice the V plows for 1/2 through 2 ton. So if they don't recommend a V plow for MY 1/2 ton truck, who do they recommend them for? Ford? Dodge? Jeep? ha! Maybe I should contact Boss...


Part of your problems is you have an extra cab. Regular cab trucks can handle more plow. The other part is that the 1/2 ton trucks continue to get lighter and lighter in construction. Putting a small Vee on a pre '08 reg cab would be a little more realistic.


----------



## FisherVMan

Well for what you will be doing you would certainly be fine.................... I would just get a set of Timbrens and try them and I think you will be satisfied and it will take care of the weight, but if it doesnt you can either get some extra heavy duty coils ,and slap them in ,or just the spacers ontop of the coils, worked fine on the 2008 so it really isnt that big of a deal. And after you get the plow on there you will be amazed how well it works. I would most certainly advise you that no mater what plow you decide to hang; get yourself a Transmission Temp Gauge. and let your tranny warm up to at least 140F or so, before you start putting any major snow in front of it, I take less of the blade, and dont get into any big scoop loads until I am up to 175F, this could be overkill but I change my fluid after every season and the filter. For what ever its worth if you are having any heat problems and start running temps over 200 all the time, alot of guys have been able to drop the temps down by just shifting over to full synthetic trans fluid, and seam to get 10 degree drops and sometimes even 20 degrees so keep that all in mind. In closing here anyone that is making statements that you will be occuring huge expenses like changing wheel bearings every week and implying that your whole frontend is going to fall off is really probably a decendent of the folks that used to think that the world was flat and if you sailed to far you would fall off the edge . The restrictions and cautions are mostly from a liability standpoint and we have gone WAY overboard with on this one..................Good Luck and good plowin ........... I gotta go spread some salt sand and see if I can get most of my lots that are all skating rings to soak up some of that warm weather we are soposed to get Friday and get them ready so they wont be so difficult if we get snow on Monday??

PS The best possible advice you can ever get is hunt down all the guys on here that actually have a V plow on a half ton truck and PM them ,and ask them for their opinion ,I think most of them will tell you the good and bad they have experenced and share their thoughts. Of course the Red crowd is going to only see Red and the boys that fly Yellow will be flying that flag, but that is just human nature so I wouldnt get to caught up in that battle they are both good plows and they both have problems.


----------



## plowguy43

2COR517;958084 said:


> Part of your problems is you have an extra cab. Regular cab trucks can handle more plow. The other part is that the 1/2 ton trucks continue to get lighter and lighter in construction. Putting a small Vee on a pre '08 reg cab would be a little more realistic.


1/2 tons weigh more now than they ever have. That also makes more sense- heavier truck can't handle a heavier plow on a half ton suspension.


----------



## Grotonems5

I do believe my truck has a tranny temp guage built into my driver info center, which is good that I don't have to install an aftermarket one. I talked to a few guys around and I am trying to decide whether to go with timbrens up front or heavier coils. Will heavier coils make it ride bad without the plow on? I assume so but not sure. Again I thank you all for your input, I pretty much joined this site to ask you folks who have been doing this for a while before I just went out and bought a $4600 plow and slapped it on my new truck. It's nice to get advice from people who have "been there, done that, and got the t-shirt" !! THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE!!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well you are Golden than with the temp gauge already built in and if you nose around alittle on here you will find there are numberous guys with V s on half tons. One guy that is a contractor is "Nobullfrogs" over in Ontario where they get plenty of the white stuff [we went over there in mid November and they have plenty of Whitetails there as well!!!]
And yes the HD coils will make your truck ride like a 3/4 after you install them. We did that for years in the 90's as you could just slap Ford 3/4 ton springs right onto the half tons but they were awful without the plow.
I really think this all boils down to how much are you actually going to do with the plow and from what you have indicated I think your going to be happy . I dont want to try to imply here that if I had a contract for a couple dozen driveways or woods roads to plow or big commercial lots that I think you should try to rig up a half ton pickup to plow them as the miles and hours would then point directly to a 3/4 ton truck and a bigger plow. But like for our application of a dozen driveways all within 3 miles of me I am much happyer to just use my existing truck and not have to pound around the other 8 months of the year in a HD 3/4 ton truck getting 10mpg instead of 17-18 I get with the half ton..................
If I had alot to plow I would love a new F350 HD with a diesel and a 9 1/2 ft Exteame V with all the bells and whistles so I am trying to get outta work not look for more!
Good luck with what ever you end up with and be sure and check back in and post some pictures and let us all know how you are doing with your new set up!
Just for fun on a compleately different note . I wanted to rig up a tractor to do small tight driveways and have the ability to push snow way up in the air in restristed areas and I have a tractor so we rigged up a Fisher 7 1/2 ft plow onto the front end loader and it worked out to be exactly the ticket to do them I run a7' box scraper on the rear for ballast and that is the best way yet to clear stuff we normally would try to backdrag....................... Just for fun go onto YouTube and type in 
"Snow Plowing Northern Maine John Deere ' and since we are all used to plowing with pickups with 2-300 hp see what you think about plowing with just 32hp but the correct gearing! There is over 3ft of snow in this movie............................. Cheers


----------



## snowfighter75

I wouldn't over weight your truck. Stick with the recomendations from your dealer. Check quick match. But thats just my opinion. All the best and good luck!


----------



## bucket

my 1/2 ton handles the 7'-6" V just fine with good ballast. i am rebuilding the front end right now though...

please disregard the unadjusted lights. i had just installed them and not adjusted yet. lol.


----------



## Stik208

DEN54650;957756 said:


> I JUST WANTED TO ADD, ALTHOUGH I HAD PLENTY OF REPAIR BILLS WITH THE TRUCKS I HAD THE "V" BLADES ON, I STILL THOUGHT THEY WERE WORTH IT. THE NEWER "CALIF. STYLE" PARKING LOTS WITH ALL THE REQUIRED FANCY ISLANDS, CURBING, AND TREES MAKE IT HARD TO FIND A PLACE TO PUT THE SNOW, WHERE AS WITH A "V" YOU CAN SCOOP AND PLACE IT ANYWHERE MUCH EASIER THAN WITH A STRAIGHT BLADE.
> I GOT RID OF THE NEWER TRUCKS AT A MAJOR LOSS AND STARTED PUTTING THE BLADES ON OLDER 1.5 / 2 TON TRUCKS AND NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH TRANNIES OR OTHER MECHANICAL PROBLEMS, AND THE TRUCKS WERE AROUND 5K VICE 25+K.
> 
> BUY THE WAY, BEING I AM OUT OF THE PLOWING BUSINESS NOW DUE TO HEALTH REASONS, I HAVE A COUPLE OF TRUCKS AND PLOWS FOR SALE:
> 1986 DODGE RAMCHARGER WITH 7.5 MYERS (WORST PLOWS, BUT O.K. FOR DRIVEWAYS), AND 1989 DODGE 150 WITH OLDER STYLE BOSS 8.2 FOOT "V" PLOW WITH MOTOR AND PUMP UNDER THE HOOD.
> 
> ALSO, 7.5 BOSS "V" PLOW WITH RT II MOUNT FOR EITHER '94 - '01 OR '87 - '91
> FORD F-250 or F-350. THIS SET-UP HAS ONLY BEEN USED A COUPLE OF TIMES.
> WISCONSIN [email protected] FOR FURTHER INFO.
> 
> JUST ONE MORE THING, IF I WERE STILL PLOWING COMMERCIAL ACCOUNTS, I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN TRYING A 8-10 FOOT BLIZZARD POWER PLOW, BUT CHECKING THE WEIGHT ON THOSE BLADES, THEY ARE 950 POUNDS, WHICH IS CONSIDERABLE MORE THAN THEY BOSS 9.2 "V". I HAVE NOT HAD A CHANCE TO TALK WITH ANYONE THAT OWNS ONE, BUT I AM CURIOUS HOW THE TRUCKS HOLD-UP WITH THEM, AS I SEE THEM ON A LOT OF 3/4 TONS.
> SORRY FOR THE LONG POST, PUT I AM RETIRED !





2COR517;957760 said:


> NO NEED TO YELL HERE. You're giving us all headaches. We can read your posts just fine.











Damn it, I missed another one.


----------



## BillyRgn

remember if you go heavier than the manufacturer recommends, you will void the warranty and anything that wares out or breaks is on you, I don't mean to scare you it is just something to think about.


----------



## plowman4life

boss's website doesnt even recomend the 7' 6" V for a chevy 3500hd with diesel b/c it doesnt have a plow prep pkg. so what does that say about your half ton?? its not recomended for a 1ton so i would doubt it would be good on a half ton

i have a fisher 8'6" v on my 2500hd and it handles it but its close to over weight so i cant see a 7'6" V holding up on a half ton with or without the plow prep pkg. take that back the plow will hold up fine the truck wont. that i can guarentee.

if u want something to move snow get a 7'6" standard plow with wings you'll be better off in the long run

if you dont believe me try the plow selector on boss's website


----------



## lawnproslawncar

What about that 1/2 ton that JON GEER built a year ago or so? That had a 9' V-plow and a decent size rear pull plow. I know he had his share of front end mods done. Maybe its something to consider?


----------



## s_melchi

I would agree with Plowman. Get a 7'6" straight blade with wings. It will move a ton of snow and the wings will make a huge difference.

Chevy's have horrible front ends for carrying weight. Out of all the truck we install plows on the Chevy's always seem to squat way more than the Dodge and Ford's. This isn't a biased decision because I am a Chevy guy. Just stating the facts. The Chevy's really drop to the ground when you add a plow to the front.

If you put a V on that truck you will be on your own as far as warranty.


----------



## plowguy43

bucket;960275 said:


> my 1/2 ton handles the 7'-6" V just fine with good ballast. i am rebuilding the front end right now though...
> 
> please disregard the unadjusted lights. i had just installed them and not adjusted yet. lol.


It looks like your truck is frowning lol


----------



## lawnproslawncar

plowguy43;961416 said:


> It looks like your truck is frowning lol


That's hilarious!


----------



## bucket

plowguy43;961416 said:


> It looks like your truck is frowning lol


so it does! reminds me of the speed buggy cartoon from the 70s. maybe thats why i just had to rebuild the front end. she was telling me something.... :laughing:


----------



## Grotonems5

So I called around and these are my options:

Fisher HT 7'6" installed $3995 and keep my factory warranty Weighs 414lbs without mounts

Fisher Homesteader 7'4" installed $4250 and keep my factory warranty Weighs 300 lbs??? without mounts

Fisher 7'6" SD $4200 not installed and take a gamble on my warranty Weighs 487lbs without mounts

Boss 7'6" sport duty $4000 installed and keep my factory warranty Weighs 421lbs without mounts

Boss 7'6" trip edge $4500 installed and take a gamble on my factory warranty Weighs 772lbs without mounts

Boss 8' trip edge $4423 not installed and take a gamble on my factory warranty Weighs 788 without mounts

Boss 7'6" standard V $4954 not installed and take a gamble with factory warranty Weighs 700lbs without mounts

Boss 8'2" V XT $4657 no installed and take a gamble with factory warranty Weighs 785lbs without mounts

to sum it all up, I can get a puny plow for my truck and keep my warranty or go against the grain and get a real plow and gamble on my factory warranty (the dealership where I bought my truck said they know I am only plowing my driveway and maybe one other so they will not hassle me about my warranty no matter what plow I get, but what are the chances I can get that in writing?!)

The prices are correct, for some reason the XT was cheaper than the regular V, and the HT was cheaper than the homesteader beats me!??


----------



## plowguy43

Are you going to bring your truck to the dealership for warranty work with the plow hanging off the front?


----------



## Banksy

I don't know why anybody would buy a 1/2 ton over a 3/4 or 1 ton. The prices are damn near the same these days.


----------



## theplowmeister

You did not mention the Fisher HD 7 1/2 (Nice plow) 630 Lb


----------



## Premier

If it were me I would go with what the dealer recomends. that GM your running has a problem: the problem is the frame, IT WILL NOT HANDLE that heavy of a plow, if you put it on I give you 1 year before you split the frame around the firewall area. remember warranty dont cover stupid. you have a nice new truck put on what you should and keep it nice. Also they can ask to see your plow before they warranty anything, they are looking for a reason not to cover things under warranty. just some food for thought.


----------



## 2COR517

I would recommend the Sport Duty or the HT. No Sno-Way dealers in your area?


----------



## show-n-go

You could also take a look at snowdog if your going to get a straight blade.
Here is te specs on the MD
Half the weight, all the quality.
• The standard HT300 power unit for ease of service, reliable and fast performance.
• The same aggressive curvature and attack angle as the HD/EX series
• The same easy to use foot pedal mounting & adjustable jack mechanism.
• Super bright plow lights with double stud mounts
• Standard 3/8" cutting edge
• Brushed stainless moldboard
• Standard cast iron plow shoes
• Standard poly deflector



Model Width Blade
Height Material Thickness Angle
Cylinders Kingpin
Size Width
at Angle 
MD68 80" 24" SS .075" 1 1/2" x 10" 1" 71" 
MD75 90" 24" SS .075" 1 1/2" x 10" 1" 79" 

Model Ribs Springs Trip Style Cutting
Edge Weight1 Deflector Shoes 
MD68 6 2 Full 3/8" x 6" 380 lbs.* Std. Cast 
MD75 8 2 Full 3/8" x 6" 400 lbs.* Std. Cast 

1Weight not including truck mount, 40-80 lbs. typical weight, *not including shoes

(view all snow plow specs here...)


----------



## sno commander

if your just doing your driveway and a few others why do you even need a v. youll be fine with a 7.6ft straight blade. a 8.2 vxt will kill that truck.


----------



## Elite_Maint

Grotonems5;958023 said:


> *I will only be using this plow for my fairly small driveway and maybe a neighbor or two, no commercial use*


This was probably mentioned before a V-blade is over kill. A straight blade will be more then enough for what you need especially if you don't do commercial accounts.


----------



## Matt400

I know we are talking 1/2 ton truck here and don't want to derail the thread but to help him choose which one it would be interesting to here some feedback on plow performance-

For good cleaning down to the pavement I'm sure the heavier the better but is there a general weight threshold where one cleans pretty good while the lighter one rides up over?
Is it safe to say a lighter full trip can clean as good as a more heavy bottom trip if they are within 100-200 lbs of each other?


----------



## 2COR517

E Maintenance;962183 said:


> This was probably mentioned before a V-blade is over kill. A straight blade will be more then enough for what you need especially if you don't do commercial accounts.


Not necessarily. He doesn't specify where in Vermont he is, but they can get some heavy snow. If he has a tough driveway and/or gets lots of drifting, a Vee may be very wise.


----------



## sno commander

Matt400;962205 said:


> I know we are talking 1/2 ton truck here and don't want to derail the thread but to help him choose which one it would be interesting to here some feedback on plow performance-
> 
> For good cleaning down to the pavement I'm sure the heavier the better but is there a general weight threshold where one cleans pretty good while the lighter one rides up over?
> Is it safe to say a lighter full trip can clean as good as a more heavy bottom trip if they are within 100-200 lbs of each other?


the blade angle has alot to do with it. most of the light duty plows will be pretty close unless you get a sno-way with down pressure.


----------



## 2COR517

Matt400;962205 said:


> I know we are talking 1/2 ton truck here and don't want to derail the thread but to help him choose which one it would be interesting to here some feedback on plow performance-
> 
> For good cleaning down to the pavement I'm sure the heavier the better but is there a general weight threshold where one cleans pretty good while the lighter one rides up over?
> Is it safe to say a lighter full trip can clean as good as a more heavy bottom trip if they are within 100-200 lbs of each other?


Trip style has zero influence on scraping perfomance. Cutting edge angle is much more important. That's why the newest Fisher plows like the XV, XBlade, and HT have a very steep cutting edge. 75 degrees. They scrape very well.

If scraping performance and/or backdragging is critical to you, get a Sno-Way with Down Pressure.


----------



## Matt400

2COR517;962215 said:


> Trip style has zero influence on scraping perfomance.


I think I picked up in another thread _"chain vs direct"_ where a guy who owned both felt his direct lift scraped better where his chain lift would leave patches and the answer back was.. _that's because his chain lift was a bottom trip, not because it had a chain._

Anyway I took that as a bottom trip might not scrap as well in the reply opinion since the comparison was to a direct lift which happened to have a full trip.


----------



## theplowmeister

You have to watch out with info from the INTERNET, there are a lot of opinions out there that may or may not be true. the trip edge ONLY comes into play when it trips. scarping is not tripping. He may have been comaring a old trip edge plow and a newer full trip, (older plows dont have as steep an edge and dont scape as well)


----------



## Deerewashed

i would max put it on a tundra...3/4 tonj truck in 1/2 ton class


----------



## Grotonems5

I am in Groton VT, Central part of the state. I live right next to a huge field on a narrow town road so that means snow drifts from the field and the town truck on the edge of my driveway up to 4feet depending on the snowfalls and how often the town plows. My driveway is gravel and flat, my in-laws driveway (right up the road) is gravel and narrow in one spot with a knoll at the beginning of their driveway with limited area to put the snow near their house on the other side of the knoll. I agree I don't want to break my truck or ruin my warranty, I should have got a bigger truck! always loved my GM products but can't believe how wimpy everyone is telling me they are!


----------



## Grotonems5

I am thinking I will wait until this summer to either buy a plow or possibly buy another truck/jeep something with a plow on it. I just hate having to work on something every time I want to use it... I do have means of moving some snow now, I have an '04 Polaris ranger with a 72" plow. No cab, no chains, couple sand bags in the back. It does OK with the lighter snows and if I keep up with it. Heavy wet snow is the worst, especially where it drifts and the town plow piles it up. Hard to push back with a light weight machine too.


----------



## Grotonems5

I suppose heavy wet snow doesn't drift very well... but you get the idea...


----------



## plowguy43

I'd put a Fisher XLS on it- 1000lbs you'll go through anything!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW

DEN54650;957922 said:


> Sorry, i don't mean to "yell", however, fingers don't work quite so well after my stroke. It is much easier using all caps.


IN THAT CASE MY FRIEND YELL ALL YOU WANT!!


----------



## adhiggie

I run a Boss 7'6" V on my '01 Ford F150. I Also added Tembrens and 500#s of ballast. After I had bought it, my dealer told me that his first truck was an '00 F150 With the same plow. I would recommend adding Tembrens or a leveling kit on any 1/2 ton with a V plow. 

Someone was asking about performance. It is great!!! I also have talked to several other contractors who run a 7'6" V on their 1/2 tons and they have all told me that performance is great.


----------



## theplowmeister

plowguy43;966315 said:


> I'd put a Fisher XLS on it- 1000lbs you'll go through anything!


How does the plow weight help you "go through anything"?


----------



## plowguy43

theplowmeister;974218 said:


> How does the plow weight help you "go through anything"?


Add's more weight to your truck. Its kinda like a Tank versus a Golf cart.

Plus I was merely being SARCASTIC!xysport


----------



## theplowmeister

Aaa, the SARCASTIC part I get... but the plow weight does not add to the truck, it adds to the amount the truck has to push (assuming the plow is on the ground)


----------



## Grotonems5

I got scared from all the posts about my truck breaking and voiding my warranty and never got a plow for my truck, just used the Polaris to clear the driveway. Looking at getting a 2010 leftover 2500HD and putting on a Western MVP. I did look at Dodge and Ford 3/4 tons all about the same price, $34,000, but leary about Dodge power train problems and don't really like the interior on Fords.. probably just stick to my GMC's 

There's the update for now! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Grotonems5

Even better! I was just looking at V plows and saw that Meyer offers a super V Light Duty for 1/2 tons, used the ez-match on their website and it recommends it for my 1/2 ton *personal use only... interesting, just thought I would throw that out there! Can't find anywhere on the site where it says how much it weighs though.


----------

